# Handel House



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 26, 2006)

The Handel House Museum in London marks the site where George Frideric Handel lived and composed his famous oratorio _Messiah_.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 22, 2007)

Handel was born on February 23, 1685.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 22, 2007)

[video=youtube;4Fu8YIG8uyQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Fu8YIG8uyQ[/video]


----------

